# 2011 Tanunda Show Homebrew Competition



## Luka (17/1/11)

Hi All!
It's the time of year again when I call upon all homebrewers in South Australia to enter their beers into the Tanunda Show Homebrew Competition.
This years show will be held March 12th with the judging to be held Saturday March 5th. ++IMPORTANT DATE++ Entries close Wednesday March 1st 4pm
Entry fee this year is again just $3, two bottles per entry of any size please. Drop off's at Beerbelly, Brewmaker Holden Hill or c/- Luke @ Rockford Wines, Tanunda

The Tanunda Show is in its 98th year and the home brew comp has become a very important competition for South Australia with several winners from last year's show going on to do well in both SABSOSA and AABC. This years event is a BJCP registered competition, which means that any qualified BJCP judges are encouraged to enter to get their judging experience for SABSOSA and this years national comp to be held in Adelaide.

Last years Best All-Grain brewer spent a day brewing at the Enterprise Knappstein brewery in Clare Valley and I'm working closely with Lion Nathan again to arrange that for this year. This alone is great incentive to enter your beers into the comp, first place winners all receive a stainless steel, jacketed, personally engraved tankard (best trophy in homebrewing if I do say so myself!)

For futher information or if you can volunteer to either judge or steward please either pm me here on the forum or email at [email protected]
I hope to see as many entries as previous years,
Cheers! 

View attachment Show_Categories.pdf


View attachment 2011_Show_entry_form.pdf


----------



## Frank (17/1/11)

Luke, might also pay to follow the link in my sig and post in the new and improved Adelaide beer posse.


----------



## Goofinder (17/1/11)

Pity the judging is on the same day as Soundwave, otherwise I would have tried to get up there for it.


----------



## drsmurto (17/1/11)

Soundwave counts me out of judging too.


----------



## jayse (17/1/11)

same goes here


----------



## Luka (17/1/11)

Boston said:


> Luke, might also pay to follow the link in my sig and post in the new and improved Adelaide beer posse.



Cheers mate, will do.


----------



## ~MikE (18/1/11)

i can make it, just shot you a PM. 

... nothing worth seeing at soundwave :lol:


----------



## jbirbeck (18/1/11)

think I should be able to get there for judging too. Saturday is easier than Friday night.

Now I do have to look at what I'll enter as well.


----------



## mucko76 (18/1/11)

Hi Luke. Is this comp open to anyone and are there any restrictions on the number of entries. Keen to get feedback on my brews.


----------



## raven19 (19/1/11)

The comp is open to any home brewer Damian, including interstate as I understand.

Where are you located?


----------



## mucko76 (19/1/11)

I'm in Melbourne. 

Does anyone have experience posting beers to comp? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## raven19 (19/1/11)

I am pretty sure there are some threads here on posting beers.

Australia Post do a wine bottle box that works well for long neck beers too iirc.


----------



## pants (20/1/11)

Luka said:


> ++IMPORTANT DATE++ Entries close Wednesday March 1st 4pm


According to my calendar, March 1st is a Tuesday. Which day do entries close?

Looking forward to this again this year!

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Luka (21/1/11)

pants said:


> According to my calendar, March 1st is a Tuesday. Which day do entries close?
> 
> Looking forward to this again this year!
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Lol, my bad Wednesday the 2nd. Hoping as many people as possible can enter their beers, lets make it a great comp!


----------



## drsmurto (21/1/11)

Luka said:


> Lol, my bad Wednesday the 2nd. Hoping as many people as possible can enter their beers, lets make it a great comp!



Any word on shifting the judging day a week forward so you can get more judges?


----------



## Luka (26/1/11)

DrSmurto said:


> Any word on shifting the judging day a week forward so you can get more judges?



Can't shift it to the weekend before, only to the Sunday rather than the Saturday.


----------



## Andyd (26/1/11)

damian76 said:


> I'm in Melbourne.
> 
> Does anyone have experience posting beers to comp? Any advice would be appreciated.



I've received entries by mail before, typically just use a pile of bubble wrap and you'll be fine in an express post envelope.

I should try a drop test - could be fun 

Andy


----------



## Luka (10/2/11)

Little prize update for everyone.

Lion nathan have again stepped up to the plate and the brew day at Knappstein is again on offer, as well as that Barossa Valley brewing have opened their new brewery and tasting room in Tanunda and they are also offering a brew day as a prize.
For kit and extract brewers out there, you are not forgotten. I have a Briess extract and specialty malt kit from our friends at Bintani on offer for best kit Beer.

Judging will be held at the new BVB brewery in Tanunda on Sunday 6th. We will also be meeting on the Friday night to judge a couple of classes. Anyone that is doing the BJCP or has done it should be there as this is a BJCP registered competition and BJCP points are up for grabs. This is also a good opportunity to help prepare for the AABC's in Adelaide this year. 

*SA needs to step up and kick some butt this year at the Nationals!!*


----------



## DJR (14/2/11)

What's the criteria for winning the brew days? Is that the "Grand Champion"? Does this mean that we have to have 5 entries in to get there?

Edit: I see above it's "Best all-grain brewer" so I guess it's the same...


----------



## insane_rosenberg (14/2/11)

G'Day Luke,

Sent my two entries off last week. I hope they get there ok! 

First time entering a comp. So naturally I expect to win both categories.


----------



## Luka (25/2/11)

DJR said:


> What's the criteria for winning the brew days? Is that the "Grand Champion"? Does this mean that we have to have 5 entries in to get there?
> 
> Edit: I see above it's "Best all-grain brewer" so I guess it's the same...



yes, that's right. one will be for best All Grain, ie the all-grain beer that scores the most points and the other for the Best Barossa Brewer award, the entrant with the highest scoring 5 beers.
Please everyone who is dropping off entries at either Brewmaker or Beerbelly, try and get them there by 4pm Wednesday, so I have enough time to get to both places before they close. Thank you and good luck to all!


----------



## Luka (12/3/11)

Alrighty....

Sorry for the delay in getting results everyone, but we did'nt judge the Belgians until today.
Firstly big thanks to all the judges and helpers who judged on Friday night and Sunday, unfortunately I couldn't be there but it was good to know that everything was in good hands. Also big thanks to GMK, Craig, Brenton and Alan for lending a hand at the show today, was good to meet Philw there and also see Adam B. It takes a lot of effort to put this all together and I take pride in being able to pull off a succesful comp and also showcase homebrew and craft beer to the people at a public event. The hand-pump was a big hit, thanks BYB for lending us that and thanks again to Craig for bringing his brew setup and brewing today. 

And the winners are..
I have decided to publish only 1st, 2nd, 3rd for several reasons. If you would like you're full results please PM me and I'll send them to you.

British & Irish 
N. Peters Mild 42.25
D. Muscovich	Scottish Light	41.25
A. Beauchamp	ESB 40.5

Dark Ale 
A. Beauchamp	Brown Porter	43.75
S. Dunstone	Aus Dark 40
A. Beauchamp	American brown 38

Pale Ale 
L. Cartwright	English IPA 33.5
K. Jermey Kolsch 32.5
R. Goodwin Aus Pale 29.5

Stout 
B. Rehn FES 39.5
R. Goodwin Sweet Stout	26.5
P. Dalton Dry Stout 25.5

American Ales 
K. Vercoe Am. Pale 43.5
A. Beauchamp	Am. Pale 42.5
A. Duszynski	Am. IPA 40.25

Strong Ale 
A. Hearl Strong Scotch 41
P. Wood Old Ale 40.75
K. Vercoe Am. Barleywine	40.25

Pale Lager 
L. Wilson Bo Pils 39.75
A. Beauchamp	Dortmunder	36.25
N. Peters Prem. Aus Lager	30.25

Strong & Dark Lager 
B. Rehn Dunkel 39.5
L. Willis Schwarz 36
D. Wild Maibock 35.25

Wheat 
D. Muscovich	Berliner 39
B. Rehn Weizen 35.75
K. Vercoe Wit 31.75

Belgian 
K. Jermey Dubbel 42.75
S. Rosenberg Saison 39.5
A. Hearl Dubbel 37.5

Specialty 
N. Peters Other Spec.	46
B. Sykes Belg. Specialty	44
K. Vercoe Rauchbier 44

A few comments on the winners and scores in general...
Congrats to Nige for taking out the honour of Best Mash Beer, you've won a brew day at Barossa Valley Brewing. Big congrats to PhilW for winning Best Extract Beer, Phil won a special Briess extract and specialty grains kit donated by Bintani. Kieren Vercoe has taken out the prestigious Best Barossa Brewer award for the best scores over five beers. He has won the coveted prize of a brew day at the Knappstein brewery in Clare. The average score over the past three years is 32, I don't know why that's interesting, I just think it is. The Specialty class was exceptionally strong this year with 7 beers scoring 40 and above, this was also the first year we have received interstate entries, so thank you to all who participated and entered their beers, it is my sincere hope that the comments from judges are helpful to you and that SA continues to put out great beers!

Cheers!


----------



## np1962 (12/3/11)

:huh:   :lol:


----------



## zephon (12/3/11)

Thanks Luka, PM (about to be) sent to grab the rest of the results.

Second for my Aus Dark, very pleased with that result!

Congrats Nige, great result!


----------



## DJR (13/3/11)

> B. Sykes Belg. Specialty	44



Peated tripel - good score on that one


----------



## np1962 (13/3/11)

DJR said:


> Peated tripel - good score on that one


Assume it was your beer DJR?
Well done mate, and great to have interstate entrants boosting the local shows.
Nige


----------



## DJR (13/3/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Assume it was your beer DJR?
> Well done mate, and great to have interstate entrants boosting the local shows.
> Nige



It was. Shame about the 2 points - well done on the 46 points - "missed it by *that* much"


----------



## insane_rosenberg (13/3/11)

> S. Rosenberg Saison 39.5



A second placing in my first ever comp. Can't complain about that!


----------



## philw (13/3/11)

Was great to catch up with you luke and Craig 

well done to all the Winners and people that placed as well. 

I was stoked to see that I won best kit beer and 2nd in the class with the Vintage 

massive thanks to Bintani for the prize can not wait to try it out. 




Shane R said:


> A second placing in my first ever comp. Can't complain about that!




same here, very glad that I entered it in :kooi: :kooi: :beer:


----------



## mucko76 (17/3/11)

Hi Luka, thanks for the results.

Stoked I got my first placings in a comp: 1st Berliner Weisse and 2nd Scottish Light Ale! Can't wait to get the score sheets back for the feedback.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (18/3/11)

Got my feedback sheets today!

It was really good to get a second and third opinion on my brews. Just sitting back with my APA that only managed a 29. I always had a feeling that it fell in the "Mediocre" bracket. But not being an experienced tasted I couldn't come up with much that was constructive. But with the sheets here I can really agree with the comments. Apoligies for the mediocre batch boys, hopefully next time I'll provide something more enjoyable.

Just wish I had a bottle of the Saison to chase it with :icon_drool2:


----------



## Luka (19/3/11)

Shane R said:


> Got my feedback sheets today!
> 
> It was really good to get a second and third opinion on my brews. Just sitting back with my APA that only managed a 29. I always had a feeling that it fell in the "Mediocre" bracket. But not being an experienced tasted I couldn't come up with much that was constructive. But with the sheets here I can really agree with the comments. Apoligies for the mediocre batch boys, hopefully next time I'll provide something more enjoyable.
> 
> Just wish I had a bottle of the Saison to chase it with :icon_drool2:



Your Saison was excellent I thought and only just missed out, well done mate.


----------



## Luka (31/3/11)

Hi guys,
just a little pirze update for everyone. You may or may not have noticed that the Beer Of Distinction medals had not gone out yet. We had some delay in getting them, but I have them now and will be sending out to those that haven't received them yet. These medals were awarded to beers that scored 42 points or higher, the recipients this year were Kieren Vercoe, Adam Beauchamp, Ken Jermey, Nigel Peters and Ben Sykes. Adam, Ben and Nigel should see theirs in the post mid next week.

Cheers!


----------

